# Fox Pro Shockwave



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

SOLD 

I have a new in the box FP Shockwave that I will let go for $425. This is a $500 call. I already have one that I use and do not need 2 of them. You will need to pick it up in Morgan or Roy. Great call at a great price. Loaded with 100 sounds and will hold 1000 sounds.


----------

